# Mac/Help with Creating a PDF form for downloading



## Guido44 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this, and I know this is more computer related ....

I would like to create a downloadable PDF file(order form) for clients to print out at home from my web site, and then fax, or mail in their order to me.

I use Mac OS X, so please, Mac users only.

My web host is Smug Mug.

Has anyone done this already?

Thanks tons,

Dan


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 12, 2009)

Guido44 said:


> I use Mac OS X, so please, Mac users only.



I'm not a Mac user.  Do you still want to know how to do it?  


They make it sound pretty simple here.

If that doesn't work, I know that most Windows word processors can save as PDF...  Is that not an option in whatever word processing software Mac has?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2009)

I use MS Word and you can save a file as a PDF. On Mac.

But I know nothing of SmugMug so I can't help anymore than that.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 12, 2009)

Print.  Save as PDF from the print dialog box.


----------



## Guido44 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll give it a shot tonight. 

Dan


----------

